# Fall Class of 2012



## Dutch (Sep 10, 2012)

Please join me in welcoming the newest class of inductees in to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.  They all have shared their skill and knowledge with the masses here at SMF.

Job Well Done!

boykjo: OTBS #243

smokinhusker: OTBS #244

chef-jimmyj: OTBS #245

sprky: OTBS #246

s2k9k: OTBS #247

jarjarchef: OTBS #248

sqwib: OTBS 249

shoneyboy: OTBS #250

so-ms-smoker: OTBS #251

bamafan: OTBS #252

*EDIT:*

NOTE: Several of our new inductees are also Moderators of SMF.  Before I get any PM's about OTBS becoming a "Good 'ol Boys" club I want to make clear that these folks were awarded the OTBS status on their skill and merit.

Thanks~

Dutch


----------



## atio (Sep 10, 2012)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats to all of our new OTBS members . All well deserving members and some great folks


----------



## big twig (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats everyone! Great list of people!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 10, 2012)

Great choices....  Talented folks in that list for sure....  

Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks and congratulations to all the other new OTBS members!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats to all of you.


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 10, 2012)

Conrats to you all!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the nomination and congratulations to all...JJ


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats all! Many well deserved nominations there


----------



## rdknb (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats to all of you, Well deserved!!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 10, 2012)

Congratulations to all the new members!!! You all deserve it very much!!!

Wow, I'm part of that? I can't believe it! I feel very honored and I want the Thank everyone at SMF for everything they have given me. Before I found SMF I could cook on a gas grill pretty good but had never used a smoker. My first few tries didn't come out very good but from all the help here I have been turning out some pretty good smoked food and have tried (successfully) many things I would have never dreamed of trying! I owe it all to the Great people at SMF, you have taught me more than you can know!!! Thank You!


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow! Thank you all for the recognition. I feel humbled to be part of this. I have gained so much knowledge and inspiration from this site. I can only hope to give back as much I have gained.

Congratulations to everyone!

Jeramy


----------



## bamafan (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats to all the other members! I'm also honored to be a part and hope to keep contributing to the site. Many thanks to folks on this site that have helped me learn and hopefully I can pass that on to some one else. Hope to see many of you at Jerry's again this spring.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 10, 2012)

Congratulations to all the new inductees and thank you so much for helping and encouraging others to develop and gain the wonderful skills of smoking and processing!  You are the "Leaders Of The Pack" and a testament to your skills!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats to all the new OTBS members each of you has earned your admission. Keep up the good work it's nice to know we have people that learn and pass it on


----------



## zahlgren (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats to you all!


----------



## java (Sep 12, 2012)

congrats to all it is well deserved, you have helped a lot of folks
become competent smokers, me included.
good job


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats!!  You have all done a great job of helping everyone along in thier learning. I have learned soooo much from the willingness of you all sharing your knowledge. One day I hope to join you in your ranks. 


David


----------



## venture (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats to all!

Looks like a great class to me!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats to all the new OTBS members. Great group of people  Thumbs Up


----------



## sqwib (Sep 13, 2012)

Congratulations to all and thank you.

Looks like I'm going to have make MUCH longer more detailed posts with many more pics.

Gotcha... Just Kidding.


----------



## roller (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats to ALL !!! Well done..


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats to All!

Thanks For Contributing to SMF!!!

Todd


----------



## sound1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Great list of inductees, Congrats to all of them!!


----------



## reents (Sep 17, 2012)

Congratulations to all the new members!!! You all deserve it very much! I wish I to obtain the knowledge that you all have so I will keep on trying.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 17, 2012)

congrats to the new inductees..............


----------



## sam3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats class of 2012.


----------



## gator (Sep 19, 2012)

Good on ya! All have done well showing their passon and sharing it with us.


----------



## ohm (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice gratz all!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Sep 29, 2012)

Congratulations everyone!  

I hope to get there one day...


----------



## billdawg (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats to the new class! Looks to be quite a deserving group of folks.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 21, 2012)

Congratulations!  Well done...

I hope to join you some day but until then I will continue to learn at the feet of the masters...


----------



## crod (Nov 23, 2012)

Congrats!!  Great group and thank you for all the time you spend answering questions and welcoming new members.  Thumbs Up


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 23, 2012)

Congrats on a well deserved nomination. I would not have tryed so many new things if not for a few of those nominees.


----------



## richtee (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice to see some traditions being carried on. Accomplishments should be noted and awarded. :{) congrats to you all, and howdee to ya oldsters ;{)


----------



## alelover (Dec 27, 2012)

I know I'm way late to the party on this one but I gotta say what a great group. To some I say "It's about damn time".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congrats to all of you. Very well deserved.


----------



## trailboss58 (Feb 10, 2013)

how do you become a member of otbs?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 10, 2013)

trailboss58 said:


> how do you become a member of otbs?


Check this out...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/nominating-criteria-for-the-otbs


----------



## trailboss58 (Feb 10, 2013)

thanks for the info,thats what i like about this site.ROB ,trailboss58


----------



## n2 bbq (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry this is alll new to me as I don't completely understand what OTBS stands for.  Originally True Blue Smokers ???  I'm sure I'm way off in left field as that sounds like an old car w/bad valves or rings he he he !

So even if I don't know what this means I know enough to say congrats.  Ya'll earned it what ever it may be.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






quote:Originally Posted by *PGSmoker64* 

 


> Originally Posted by *PGSmoker64*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I see now... hand to the forhead and beer the the belly :)


----------

